# Wrigley III



## kenkickr (Jul 9, 2012)

My CM690 served me well but it was time to move, and I can afford it  Newegg had a killer deal on the Rosewill Blackhawk-Ultra so grabbed one up and primed for some mods.  This case is HUGE!!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 9, 2012)

thats bigger than my antec P280, and the 280 is huge too


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 9, 2012)

Huge indeed! Is that an mATX board?


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 9, 2012)

*Case Panel mods*

I'm big about trying to get rid of as much useful space as possible according to my wife so figured I'd do some top and front panel mods til more goodies come in.  

*Front Panel*

Remove some plastic to move fans outside of chassis and remove some resistance:





Top and Front use filters between the mesh and plastic that remind me of Screen door replacement material...She Gone:





So clean looking:





I thought I had a picture of the top piece before cutting but can't find it.  In the center of the mesh there are two standoffs that would stop a non modder in their tracks from moving fans to outside of casing.  

After cut: 





Little notch out of the grills to route fan cables:





Next I'll be setting up the mock H2O cooling route.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 9, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Huge indeed! Is that an mATX board?



That is a ATX board.  I almost tried sticking my 2 month old son in the case to show a little comparison shot but wife wasn't thrilled:shadedshu


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 9, 2012)

*Radiator Positions*

Had some fun getting the front rad in but damn it, so worth it

Front and Top rad placements with fans installed:









Can you see the rad in there!?





Updates coming....


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 9, 2012)

I approve of the name!


----------



## t_ski (Jul 10, 2012)

Cool - a case mod named after my dog


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 10, 2012)

You and half a million others


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 15, 2012)

*Tubing Setup*

Showing off the red and blue.  Not sure if I'm going to paint the case but definitely going to get sleeve crazy with the fans and PSU once I have some $$.


----------

